# Black Frillback Pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Dear Pigeon Breeders

Black Frillback Pigeon photo
hope you like it




Best Regards

M.Hassan
--------------------------------
http://fancy-pets-loft.blogspot.com/


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just can not get use to the look of the curly feathers. Not the breed for me


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sport14692 said:


> I just can not get use to the look of the curly feathers. Not the breed for me


they are allot better looking in person esp the black... but they are not for everyone.


----------

